# Crushed Them...



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got back from the golf coarse today and we crushed them all on a brown wooley bugger, I caught 7 Bass and 1 monster brim No pics though sorry, But i did catch the biggest bass of my life (so far) abouta 4lber. the brim was about 1 1/2 lb. we tryed to catch some carp but didnt see the first one. "chummed" with bread for a little bit but it was blowing to hard and they didnt see it i guess. but did see about a 25lb carp dead.

My brother caught 3 nice bass on a fly i tied up. hopefully we will go tomorrow after i get outta school. hoped this helped some.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">From reading your post, by chance would you be referring to the old Carriage Hills Golf course? I think it?s now Creek Side?? My dad designed and originally owned Carriage Hills Golf course across the highway from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Crescent</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Lake</st1laceType></st1lace> in the early 70?s. It was a PGA stop back then and a well respected course. I spent 23 years fishing that stretch of water. I mounted an 11.5 lb. large mouth caught on a black plastic worm under the bridge at what was the 5<SUP>th</SUP> to 6<SUP>th</SUP> hole crossing. There is a fly you can tie to mock a ?snake? or a plastic worm I think the material is a strip of rabbit fur? Let me know if this is the same place you are fishing.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I live on Crescent Lake in West Shore. I didnt know that they hadanother golf course accross the road in addition to Marcus Points. Where is this pond/lake located? I'd like to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

nope this is in Alabama. i guess y'all are talking about Florida.


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip!! Do you just walk out on the golf course and fish, or do you have to get permission from someone first?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea my brother works there so we have permission when it is running slow today.. i would'nt recommed doing that because you will most likely get the cops called on you.. i have herd of people that had that happen to them.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

On slow "days" my bad


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

my bad hunter, its kenton that lives off Crescent lake. Kenton Carriage Hills golf course is in between Michigan ave. and Mobile Hwy. Most people cut through to get from on side to the other. I will be in Pensacola this weekend and will check out my old spot and let you know if there are any changes. If it pans out we will trade phone numbers and I will tell all!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds great. PM me whenever you get into town and i will swap numbers with you.


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

Had a good day in a local pond today with a similar fly. Brown micro bugger, size 10. Although my results were opposite, caught about a dozen gills and one bass. Lots of small bugs coming off the water. Ran my net though the shoreline vegitation and came up with lots of mayfly and dragon/damselfly nymphs.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

That golf course is closed down now.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Yep, I found that out this weekend!! My dad pasted away about 30 years ago an if he was alive today he would be sick! Actually we would probably still own it and it would be a nice place. My mom thinks she has some old pictures of the course if so I will post them. It's amazing the think that back in the 70's my dad spent up to 20k a month to up keep all the greens and now it's all ruined!


----------

